# Bought a Mini (now with a pic on page 2)



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Some of you may remember this thread from October 2006 when I mused over the possibility of gettting a 330d Touring and a Mini. Well, we almost did it. We've had a 530d Touring for about six months now and the Missus put down a deposit on a Mini Cooper last night. We pick it up on Sat.

54 Plate, Chilli Red, Full leather, Chrono Pack, Double sunroof and aircon.

The only thing I didn't like about it is that it has a black roof and mirrors, but as we're planning to put a Union Jack on the roof anyway, it's not such a big thing as we're getting the whole roof vinyl wrapped.

Can't wait to get it now.

Pics from dealer's site.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you gone for the short wheelbase version?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Red !! you bought a red car ,traitor :lol: :lol: Seriously though looks good I'm glad that they lenghtened the wheelbase for the 56 version :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah - not too sure why the pictures are compressed, but they were on their website. My wife assures me that it wasn't involved in a motorway shunt front and back and that the car is actually normal sized. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only the second Mini I have seen with the Chrono pack ,not sure about the extra dials.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like the new version of this.










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Only the second Mini I have seen with the Chrono pack ,not sure about the extra dials.


Haven't seen it in the flesh, so can't really comment. The missus liked it though. It means that the speedo is in the 'proper' place as opposed to mid dash, but then that was one of the quirks of the Mini, so I'm undecided.

Only time will tell. Just can't wait to pick it up now.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Kell said:


> Some of you may remember this thread from October 2006 when I mused over the possibility of gettting a 330d Touring and a Mini. Well, we almost did it. We've had a 530d Touring for about six months now and the Missus put down a deposit on a Mini Cooper last night. We pick it up on Sat.
> 
> 54 Plate, Chilli Red, Full leather, Chrono Pack, Double sunroof and aircon.
> 
> ...


Good choice, my missus has a 54 plate Red Cooper which she bought direct from JCW.
Word of warning - check the gearbox out. Some of the geraboxes are extremely noisy when the clutch is out. Put the gearbox in neutral and push the clutch in (will be silent), let the clutch out (should be silent, but might not be).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

signing up to www.mini2.com ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

north_wales_tt said:


> Good choice, my missus has a 54 plate Red Cooper which she bought direct from JCW.
> Word of warning - check the gearbox out. Some of the geraboxes are extremely noisy when the clutch is out. Put the gearbox in neutral and push the clutch in (will be silent), let the clutch out (should be silent, but might not be).


I'm 'hoping' that as it's a 54 plate (Dec 04) that it's got the new gearbox. Apparently it affected the ones prior to that build date.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Kell said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice, my missus has a 54 plate Red Cooper which she bought direct from JCW.
> ...


Kell, ours was built Jan 2005 and it's already had a replacement gearbox and the second one is worse  
Had a letter from BMW Head Office stating that although the gearbox is noisy it won't fail, so the noise is nothing to worry about - no further action to be take :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> signing up to www.mini2.com ?


Already did do...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, picked it up on Saturday - or rather a mate of mine did as my wife was out and we had friends over.

So I had to drive my daughter in our car and he got to drive the Mini home. Then, as we had friends over, I didn't get a chance to drive it on Saturday at all and only took it to the local shop on Sunday morning.

Felt very 'soft' over the speed bumps and I wondered if this was just down to the fact that it's not on run-flats. However, when I checked the tyre pressures later on, I discovered that they were all about 10psi under what they should be.

Inflated them all in my garage, but haven't had time to drive it yet (plus there's no tax, so I can't really).

Hoping to get the Union Flag on the top in the next month or so and want to change the mirrors and the side repeaters, so will report more then.

Can't post pics at the mo, as I normally upload them to Tyresmoke, but it seems to be 'down' at the minute. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pic - only one I've got at the mo and it doesn't really do it justice as it was raining.

Chilli Red, Black Roof and mirrors, Dual Sunroofs, full leather, Chrono Pack, Kick plates, Air Con.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks nice! I'll keep an eye out for it.....

:wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks good.

A bit longer than the first picture you posted :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice  see you around on MINI2 maybe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I see you're part of the UJOC with yours.

Hoping to get my flag done later this month... 

(RooniusMaximus)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

aaaah haaaa, now I know who you are!  should look fab - will update the list once its done


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> Looks good.
> 
> A bit longer than the first picture you posted :lol:


Yup the longer one looks much nicer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was the original the Sport Mini with the short wheelbase? :wink:


----------

